# R. D. Tyre Services = Awesome!



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Just has some new tyres fitted by these guys and I can't recommend them highly enough!

The main fitter, Gerard I think his name is, takes so much pride in his work and is able to switch tyres around without leaving one mark on your alloys. He gets alot of VAG guys in with some nice wheels so he knows his stuff.

If your needing tyres changed in the Glasgow area then try these guys!

R.D. TYRE SERVICE
460 Pinkston Road
Springburn
Glasgow
G21 1HU

Tel: 0141 332 5781

www.rdtyres.co.uk

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great news Frazer! :thumb:

With the demise of 'Drivers' I've been wondering where to go for tyre fitting when due. 

Thanks for the recommendation! 

Alan W


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I wouldn't have trusted Drivers to fit a valve cap!!

Cheers for the heads up on this company Frazer.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dougster said:


> I wouldn't have trusted Drivers to fit a valve cap!!


I NEVER had any damage done to alloys when Kenny fitted tyres for me on numerous occassions over the last 10 years or so.

Alan W


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Gerry is a fantastic guy, known him for a VERY long time, wouldnt go anywhere else, either work 90% (maybe more) of the vag guys in Glasgow...


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds good Frazer, I have driven past it many a time and never thought of going in and checking it out.
Do they fit tyres if you supply them or do they only fit tyres that they sell?
Alex


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Knew Gerard back in the day when I had my mkIV.

He had his silver GTTDI mkIV back then, what's he driving these days Robert?

Can't vouch for his work but can vouch that he is a top guy and a proper enthusiast.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Stevoraith said:


> Knew Gerard back in the day when I had my mkIV.
> 
> He had his silver GTTDI mkIV back then, what's he driving these days Robert?
> 
> Can't vouch for his work but can vouch that he is a top guy and a proper enthusiast.


Actually im not sure......not seen him in a few month as i been working away a lot, think he still has the mk4


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, that's a good effort if he still has it! Must be about 7 or 8 years since I first met him and he had it back then!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I too can vouch for them :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

alx_chung said:


> Do they fit tyres if you supply them or do they only fit tyres that they sell?


I supplied my own tyres and they had no issues with just fitting them which is a bonus!


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2006)

Good to hear people take pride in there work. I do my own at work and aslong as you take your time dont rush and watch what your doing its not difficult to not scratch or catch wheels. Too many fast fit centres just rush and generall dont give a damn.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Stevoraith said:


> Knew Gerard back in the day when I had my mkIV.
> 
> He had his silver GTTDI mkIV back then, what's he driving these days Robert?
> 
> Can't vouch for his work but can vouch that he is a top guy and a proper enthusiast.


Hi Stevo, he still has his MK4. Still as mint as it was back in the day 

Gerard's work is top notch :thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, can't rate Ger's work highly enough. He is that good!!!

You can completely trust him not to damage your rims. Been a while since I last saw him.

Wish I still had my mk4.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

i wouldn't go anywhere else to get a Tyre fitted but to gerry and tam, 

saying that cannae really say anything but good things cos ger and tam are more or less family now cos its my other half's brother and dad , 

but think the fact that gerry has been in so many mags fitting tyres to editors and reporters cars speaks volumes:thumb: latest was fast car last month. 

:thumb:

he still has his silver mk4 golf, minted transit mk5, and his stunning wee bay :argie::argie:


----------



## Big A (Jan 24, 2009)

big-daf; said:


> saying that cannae really say anything but good things cos ger and tam are more or less family now cos its my other half's brother and dad ,


There something I don't know about here Jim 

And not one mention of his handsome apprentice


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

andy ill need tae edit my post i forgot about you........:wall:

ill buy ye a drink at the next night out


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

gerard is the only person i trust for fitting any tyres, takes his time and takes extra care so not to mark the wheels oh and always brilliant prices

theres usually a guy with a bora there on a saturday helping him out, he's ok i suppose


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

jordan6n said:


> theres usually a guy with a bora there on a saturday helping him out, he's ok i suppose


dont say that man andy will get a big heed................ the boras a statue its broke all the time :devil:


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

His boras all working for now. I heard his cups on tea are goodon a saturday morning

Andy's head couldnt possibly get any bigger than it already is
Hope he doesnt see this


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

he will be on at some point :lol: i sent ger a link on facebook when this thread first popped and and andy pandy commented so he will be back :thumb:

i heard he loves the RAC man now more than mel :lol:

long live the GORA................ i think he looks better driving the skoda pram  

think ill get him a jump pack for his xmas :driver::lol:


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeh can highly recommend Gerard too:thumb:


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Yea I use him also. Great guy and great place. I also recommend the garage down the road from RD tyres. Gerrad knows them well


----------

